# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطة درزية في الرد على النصيرية

## أبو سليمان العسيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه مخطوطة للداعي الدرزي حمزة بن علي مؤسس الطائفة ( الديانة )  الدرزية ووزير الحاكم الفاطمي  في الرد على النصيرية و هي معنونة بـ 

*الرساله الدامغه للفاسق. الرد علي النصيري لعنه المولي في كل كور ودور*

http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...le=m002610.pdf



سبحان الله مؤسس الدين الدرزي يشن هجوماً على الدين النصيري !!!!!!!

----------


## محمد المبارك

هؤلاء ممن اتخذوا دينهم لهوا و لعبا .

----------


## منير الجزائري

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
وفقك الله ........وبارك فيك .
وتحسبهم جميعا وقلوبهم شتى ...
لك مني اجمل تحية .

----------


## خالد الطبري

الاخ العزيز ابو سليمان العسلي
جزاكم الله كل خير على انزال هذه المخطوطة وهل تملك اي مخطوطات اخرى حول الدروز او النصيرية . الامر يهمني من ناحية اكاديمية 
وبارك الله بجهودكم انتم وجمميع الاخوة الافاضل

----------


## أبو سليمان العسيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليك هذا الكتاب :

في هذا الكتاب معلومات و وثائق تم جمعها من مواقع و كتب عديدة و تنسيقها لتتم بها الفائدة .....
أرجوا الدعاء لمن قام بهذا الجمع .....

http://rapidshare.de/files/40462932/__ae_____.pdf.html
أو :

http://www.4shared.com/file/62845363...ified=c32d8fc1

عبد الرحمن بدوي - الدروز - فصل من كتاب مذاهب الإسلاميين
http://www.4shared.com/file/35320880..._____.html?s=1

الدروز
http://www.4shared.com/file/56613245...nline.html?s=1

كل ما تود معرقته عن الشيعة :
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9228985/cc5bf0dc/_____.html





http://www.4shared.com/dir/9127016/5..._Al-ESLAM.html

----------


## الشريف هيثم

شكرا لكم على المخطوطة

والغريب أن باطنيا درزيا ينتقد باطنيا نصيريا

اللهم أهلك الكافرين بالكافرين

وأخرجنا منهم سالمين

----------

